# kein konqueror als root :-(

## derRichard

hallo!

erstmal ganz kurz:

ich bin als normaler user im kde und will in der den konqueror mittels "kdesu konqeror" als root starten. aber da geht nichts.

jetzt genauer:

ich mach in der konsole folgendes:

sh-2.05a$ xhost +localhost

localhost being added to access control list

sh-2.05a$ su

Password:

al richard # konqueror

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

/tmp/mcop-richard is not owned by user

aber da geht auch nix.

das komische is aber alle anderen x-anwendungen kann ich als root starten, nur konqueror nicht.

hat jemand einen tipp für micht?

mfg

richard

----------

## proftemme

servus,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob das was nützt, jdeoch benütze doch einfach mal folgenden Befehl

kdesu konqueror

kdesu ist das "su" für kde ...

vielleicht funktioniert's ja dann...

wenn du sagst, dass du andere Applikationen als root starten kannst, dann müsstest du ja eigentlich in der "wheel" gruppe sein, oder?

----------

